# Heron prop



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a Saltmarsh Heron that I am running a 50 two stroke Yamaha tiller and was wondering what prop to run. I am currently running a SCB4R14 that I can only turn up about 4800 rpms @ 33 mph with my normal fishing load. Its a little slow getting out of the hole also. I was wondering what the right prop would be to run to get my numbers up. I also have a SCB3R15 that I can turn 5200 @ 36mph but it is ate up pretty good from the previous owner.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Also the motor is set up in the third hole up with the cavitation plate about a 1/2" above the bottom of the boat with no jack plate.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Heres a 4 blade power tech from my old boat. It cavitated just enough to put the motors rpm's into the sweet spot.


----------

